# Williamsburg July 15-22 At Least a 2 Bedroom



## Sampson1 (Jul 11, 2015)

I realize that Wednesday-Wednesday is not ideal-- However-- If you have anything at least 2 bedrooms in that timeframe-- Please email me at kohenroman@yahoo.com--- or PM me.  Thanks in Advance.


----------



## Sampson1 (Jul 14, 2015)

*July 18-22 Historic Powhatan*

At this time I only Need "Historic Powhatan" July 18-22-- 2 bedroom.
Please respond to kohenroman@yahoo.com


----------



## Sampson1 (Jul 17, 2015)

*Anything Any Size July 18-22*

Anyone have anything?


----------



## mgandrews (Jul 17, 2015)

*Historic Powhatan*

Hi,
I have 2 nights at the Historic Powhatan. Jul 18-20
Marilyn
630-699-2239


----------



## Sampson1 (Jul 17, 2015)

*All Good.  I am now set.*

Thanks.  Have a Nice Weekend


----------

